# Electrified mats deter bears from railway tracks



## CHamilton (Oct 31, 2013)

Grizzly bears respond to shock that could save their life

Electrified mats prove successful in deterring bears from railway tracks













> BANFF, AB; OCTOBER 30, 2013 -- Grizzly bear No. 130, one of three bears who has visited a test site, reacts to the electromat after being drawn in by bait. Second in a series of 3. (Photo courtesy Parks Canada for the Calgary Herald)
> 
> BANFF NATIONAL PARK — A grizzly bear smells a carcass, either a beaver or an elk, walks up to the mocked-up train tracks and steps onto an electrified mat. Shocked, it retreats.
> 
> ...


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 31, 2013)

Looks like the bear also has some sort of shock collar on?

Maybe he's just there to get his fur freshened at the electromat?


----------



## CHamilton (Oct 31, 2013)

LOL! I suspect "Bear 130" has a radio transmitter...if it's been studied enough to have a number, it's probably being tracked.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 31, 2013)

Now if it only worked on trespassers, ...


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 31, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Looks like the bear also has some sort of shock collar on?


That's his bling to impress the lady bears!


----------

